# SOTD: Louis Vuitton Pomegranate Wedge Sandal, yay or nay?



## daer0n (Jan 16, 2009)

I personally LOVE LOVE these wedges, i am 100% casual so i only own two pairs of heels, the rest are wedges and sandals. Therefore, i LOVE these wedges, i think they are so pretty and summery looking haha. I want them! But...there is a minor problem, the price is $980.00, yikes. Yeah, they can be Louis Vuitton and all that, but i wouldn't ever buy them unless they were on sale and for less than 70 dlls, LOL.
They are a huge yay for me












Oh they come in white too, but i like the pink ones better


----------



## szie (Jan 16, 2009)

Yay! You see, Louis Vuitton _can_ be cute without the hideous monogram  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Oh, and I like the pink ones better, too.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 16, 2009)

very cute, much prefer the pink ones. I don't see how they can be that much though :/


----------



## LilDee (Jan 16, 2009)

Although I'm obsessed with wedges (i own about 14 pair..lol) I doubt i'dever pay that much for such a casual shoe.. haha

But other than that definately YAY!


----------



## Anjel. (Jan 16, 2009)

for anyone who will spend almost a grand for these must have a shit load of money to waste.

they are absolutely cute, but not cute enough for me to spend that much on them.


----------



## McRubel (Jan 16, 2009)

Those things make my feet hurt just looking at them!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 16, 2009)

I love the pink ones but like you said Nuri...one lil slight prob...THE PRICE!! Thats way too expensive for me and I would never ever in my life spend that much money on a pair of shoes.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jan 16, 2009)

I usually prefer heels over wedges, but I like those. I also like the pink ones more, but the white ones look ok too.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 16, 2009)

Nay. I am very picky with wedges and it doesnt take much for wedges to go from classy to trashy. these ones look kind of...trashy, honestly.


----------



## Jesuspunkrokr (Jan 16, 2009)

Totally Yay for me! omg those are so so so cute!!


----------



## Anthea (Jan 16, 2009)

I like them too but I wouldn't buy them for 2 reasons

1) Price

2) They are a platform and I am tall enough lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 16, 2009)

wow. I like them as a shoe, but would hate them on my foot


----------



## Lucy (Jan 16, 2009)

wow! gorgeous. a bit too high for me though!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 16, 2009)

They're cute, I dunno if I would wear them though


----------



## bCreative (Jan 16, 2009)

Ummm I think I would have to go Nay on this one.


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 16, 2009)

I love them but could never pull them off.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 16, 2009)

Those are so cute!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I say nay. I'm not big on wearing anything clunky on my feet. I'd much prefer a sleek pair of heels.


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like them too but I wouldn't buy them for 2 reasons
1) Price

2) They are a platform and I am tall enough lol

Lol ditto


----------



## Aniger86 (Jan 17, 2009)

Cute looking wedges!


----------



## Karren (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah!! They are really cute!! I'd wear them is someone gave them to me!!


----------



## Roxie (Jan 18, 2009)

They're cute, I would so buy a pair


----------



## purpleRain (Jan 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I say nay. I'm not big on wearing anything clunky on my feet. I'd much prefer a sleek pair of heels. same here


----------



## Panda816 (Jan 23, 2009)

adorable but too high for me!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 25, 2009)

I love heels and wedges and those pink ones are just gorgeous, i'd love them but at that price i won't be getting them


----------



## stacie0129 (Jan 26, 2009)

Love the pink ones.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 26, 2009)

They are cute esp. the pink ones


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 27, 2009)

Cute, but very expensive..wish I could afford them!!


----------



## Johnnie (Jan 27, 2009)

I think they're ok. I'm not into the wedge anymore.


----------

